# Vanilla 20X - um, duh, how to use?



## surf girl (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, I knew it was going to be thick because the description said so, but I didn't realize quite _how_ thick.  So how do you get it out of the bottle?  Warm in a water bath? Microwaving seems a bit scary (don't want to overheat).  Vetiver was a little thick, but this stuff is nuts.

And, because I was too stupid to ask _before_ I bought it, I assume it is OK to use in soap once it's thinner?  

I just received my order from New Directions, and I'm very pumped about my new selection of EOs!


----------



## digit (Feb 7, 2009)

I have this also from New Directions. It is like a thick, syrupy, gooey consistency. I removed the reducer cap and used a plastic pick to dig a bit out. Way difficult to measure and I could not do drops. The only time I used it was for an EO blend. Even after 10 days of "melding", only some of the vanilla dissolved. I haven't used it since. Smells fabulous and I figured more bang for the buck since it was so concentrated. I would be interested in how to utilize it. 

I would not microwave it, but you could try gently warming it in a tablespoon or so of your oils while stirring it. I considered adding a touch of polysorbate 20 (in a separate little dish) to see if I could thin it a bit, but haven't tried it yet.

Digit


----------



## surf girl (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks, digit. 



			
				digit said:
			
		

> I figured more bang for the buck since it was so concentrated.



This was exactly my thought when I bought it.  Ha.


----------



## Trish (Feb 19, 2009)

I also have this sticky mess problem with a 5ML vial of Labdanum from NDA, it smells great but is so thick i can't use it. I'll be watching to see if you get this resolved. Good luck to both of you? :?


----------



## surf girl (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, I dissolved it in Rum (was gonna go with Vodka, but had none), and that worked very well.  So I guess I could use that in perfume, if I were making perfume.  But alcohol and soap... Hmm.   It does dissolve in water, too, but not nearly as well.

Still playing.


----------



## carebear (Feb 19, 2009)

digit said:
			
		

> I have this also from New Directions. ... The only time I used it was for an EO blend. Even after 10 days of "melding", only some of the vanilla dissolved. I... but you could try gently warming it in a tablespoon or so of your oils while stirring it.


don't bother trying to dissolve it in oils.  According to the NDA MSDS it's ..."oluble in water and alcohol. Immisible in oils."
http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/m ... dmsdsl.htm

That's why the rum worked.  

(try some warm water)


----------



## surf girl (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey carebear, I think you're the one who put me on to the alcohol/water but NOT OIL dissolution thing (maybe in my other, related, whate-the-F-do-I-do-with-this-stuff? thread).  Someone did - I wasn't bright enough to look stuff like that up on my own. Without the Mystery Chemist's help, I would have been playing fruitlessly with oil and vanilla fo-evah.


----------



## digit (Feb 20, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> digit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, I was not thinking. I did not intend to give bad info. I need to learn to engage my brain before typing or still my fingers. Thank you Carebear.

Digit


----------

